
Pokémon Go was a warning about the rise of surveillance capitalism - oil25
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/the-age-of-surveillance-capitalism-facebook-shoshana-zuboff
======
mastrsushi
Is anyone else getting sick of these privacy violation / data collecting
posts? Corporations have access to my phone information, I get it. This has
been in the news since at least 2012. It's not healthy to be constantly in
fear, for your worth of individual currency.

~~~
oil25
I find the information empowering and it doesn't cause undue fear in me. To
the contrary, these articles help form a collective vocabulary to understand
the world around us, especially the less overt parts. It is so much deeper
than "corporations have access to my phone" \- it tears at the very fabric
fabric of our society and human experience more generally.

Here is a quote from the article itself which I think is meaningful to your
comment: "There’s nothing inevitable about technology or capitalism. The idea
that digital surveillance is inevitable – that’s just invalid, and we can’t
let them get away with it."

~~~
mastrsushi
See that's the thing. why does it need to be something theyre "getting away
with"? I don't think it's wrong corporations collect personal data. Anything
to bring marketing closer to consumer relations is better.

~~~
oil25
Not nearly all personal data collection is obvious and even less of it is of
tangible benefit to users. I'm with you about voluntary collection, but when
the last several years' of history is replete with spying, coercion, back-
doors, leaks, lying by corporations, privacy anti-patterns in software, and
general lack of any meaningful regulation to reign it all in ... we have to be
more critical.

